# phpBB alternative in portage

## WhiteSpade

I wanted to set up a forum on my webserver so I went to install phpBB; however, that doesn't seem like such a good idea anymore

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "phpBB" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-apps/phpBB-2.0.21 (masked by: package.mask)

# Aaron Walker <ka0ttic@gentoo.org> (30 Jun 2005)

# Masked due to constant security bugs.
```

Overall the message from Gentoo's forums is that phpBB is masked for a reason, is no longer maintained, and don't use it.  I have seen a few suggestions for alternatives (PunBB, YaBB, PNphpBB and more); however, I don't see any of them in portage.  I've searched around in portage and nothing has really come up other than phpBB. Am I missing available alternatives or are there none?  I'm ok with installing stuff from source, but one of the reasons why I love Gentoo is portage and I like to use it whenever possible.  If there are no alternatives available in portage does anyone have the "inside-scoop" about plans (if there are any) to offer an alternative?  Thanks in advance.

---Alex

----------

## think4urs11

if you're fine with using overlays then maybe Simple Machines Forum (smf) is an alternative for you

have a look at http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/webapps

----------

## carpenike

You could just go to www.phpbb.com and download the forum source.

All you gotta do is put it into a directory serviced by your httpd and have mysql and php running (installed via portage).

----------

## kashani

Additionally phpBB 3.0 beta1 was released a few weeks ago after three odd years in dev. 

http://www.phpbb.com/development/

Might be worth checking out if you're already familiar with phpBB and don't mind the site blowing up on you occasionally as bugs get ironed out. 

kashani

----------

